# How to update the resort images?



## AlmTravel (Oct 30, 2014)

Hi,  

I see you can add pics for the resorts, but how can the default image be changed?   For example, the pic for the Hilton Grand Vacations Club at the Flamingo is really old, and the resort has been updated since then.   Updated pics may help the marketplace.

Thanks,
Eric


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 30, 2014)

most frequently asked question number 26!

http://www.tug2.net/timeshare_advice/timeshare_resort_pictures.html


----------



## AlmTravel (Oct 30, 2014)

Got it.  Thanks Brian.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 30, 2014)

no problem at all!  we welcome any and all updates for resorts!

pictures, info, links, phone numbers, useful tips/tricks....send em all our way and we will put them on the review pages!


----------

